# Green Parking Brake wire



## brandydodde (Dec 13, 2018)

I just recently put in a new touchscreen pioneer radio and I wasn’t sure what to do with my light green wire. (Parking Brake wire). So I then realized that I need it hooked up to my postive side of my parking brake to get my Bluetooth portion of my radio to work. If someone could give me instruction on how to connect them that would be very helpful. I don’t want to bypass cause I don’t have the intention of watching movies or anything while driving. If it’s easier and cheaper to bypass it then how do you do it?
Thanks


----------



## Eddy Cruze (Jan 10, 2014)

Welcome Green Wire Person :wave:


----------

